# Libraries only recognised as "installed" in Kontakt 6, but not Kontakt 5 - Need to open older project that uses Kontakt 5



## Boberg

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to open an older project in Cubase, as I've been asked to create an extended version of that song. However, when I try to open it, Kontakt 5 (which is in use in this project) tells me "Loading instruments has failed, as the library "Cinestrings CORE" is not installed on this computer". Now, the problem is that I've updated to Kontakt 6 since I created this project. Kontakt only seem to recognise Cinestrings as installed while I open Kontakt 6. But since Kontakt 5 is already used in this project, I cannot change without losing my microphone settings etc. All updates of Kontakt and installations of the libraries were done in Native Access.

The weird thing is that some other of my libraries are still recognised as installed in Kontakt 5, such as Tina Guo Legato, CineWinds Monster Low Winds (but not regular CineWinds), CineHarp and StrikeForce. I have absolutely no idea why these are recognised but CineStrings and a few others aren't.

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? Can I fix it in any possible way?

Let me know if you need any more information!

Thank you in advance,
John


----------



## Ram K

Have you tried downloading the old Kontakt 5 file (from Native page) and run the project again?

Opt 2: Can't you just open it and copy the midi regions to a new session?


----------



## rrichard63

Is it possible that the libraries that won't open in Kontakt 5 are ones that you batch resaved (or modified in some other, analogous way) in Kontakt 6?

If so, and if these are NOT Player libraries, you can just reinstall them. If they ARE Player libraries, and if they have not been updated by their developers, you might be able to reinstall them using Native Access. If they have been updated by their developers, and if you have original downloads from when you bought the libraries, you may be able to reinstall the older versions from scratch and then coax Native Access into registering them.


----------



## Boberg

Ram K said:


> Have you tried downloading the old Kontakt 5 file (from Native page) and run the project again?
> 
> Opt 2: Can't you just open it and copy the midi regions to a new session?



Thanks for the reply. I've tried searching around the NI page, but can't find anywhere to download Kontakt 5 again. If you mean from Native Access, I've downloaded the "Kontakt 5 Application" from there, which is the only one I have available for download. 

And yes, I could copy the midi data to new ones. However, I remember I used a particularly strange microphone configuration for all the strings in this track - which I would prefer not to lose. But yes, it is an option if I can't find another way. 



rrichard63 said:


> Is it possible that the libraries that won't open in Kontakt 5 are ones that you batch resaved (or modified in some other, analogous way) in Kontakt 6?
> 
> If so, and if these are NOT Player libraries, you can just reinstall them. If they ARE Player libraries, and if they have not been updated by their developers, you might be able to reinstall them using Native Access. If they have been updated by their developers, and if you have original downloads from when you bought the libraries, you may be able to reinstall the older versions from scratch and then coax Native Access into registering them.



You may be on to something here. There was some minor issues when I installed Kontakt 6 with some of my libraries not showing up as installed. I was directed by NI support to batch resave, but can't remember exactly which libraries I did it for. They are all licensed to work with the Kontakt Player, even the ones showing up in Kontakt 5 at the moment. And I do believe there was a minor update, for NKS compability (or something like that, didn't know what it was). I could maybe find some of the original downloads in my email far back - do you mean I should try to install them manually?


----------



## Boberg

I just realised I've never bought Kontakt 6 - and is probably using the Kontakt 6 Player then? For whatever reason I've believed I crossgraded up to Kontakt 6. Maybe that's part of the problem then? I rather keep using Kontakt 5 than the Kontakt 6 Player.


----------



## rrichard63

Boberg said:


> I could maybe find some of the original downloads in my email far back - do you mean I should try to install them manually?


Yes, in this specific situation: your installed copies have been batch resaved or otherwise updated by Kontakt 6, AND your existing projects need a version of the library prior to the current one. My previous comment might not have been clear on the second point. Not all updates to libraries would make them incompatible with old projects.


----------



## Boberg

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, in this specific situation: your installed copies have been batch resaved or otherwise updated by Kontakt 6, AND your existing projects need a version of the library prior to the current one. My previous comment might not have been clear on the second point. Not all updates to libraries would make them incompatible with old projects.



Sorry for the late response, I have been quite busy during the weekend. 
Alright, so basically the batch resave changed my libraries and therefore made them incompatible with Kontakt 5? 
However, this would only work for CineStrings and Tina Guo, as those are the only onse that I had before I installed Kontakt 6 and the problem started. I bought CineBrass, CinePerc and CineWinds recently, and those are not found in Kontakt 5 either. 

Since I don't own the full version of Kontakt 6, I'd prefer to keep using Kontakt 5. How would I go about that? 

Sorry if my questions are confusing, I'm fairly new to Kontakt. Mainly used PLAY before.


----------



## Boberg

Okay, so I found something that makes this even weirder.

In Cubase, I have 3 different versions of Kontakt 5, as per the attached screenshot below. "Kontakt 5 16out" and "Kontakt 5 8out" has all the libraries available in the library page, but "Kontakt 5" does not. The regular "Kontakt" is the Kontakt 6 Player, which also only finds some of the libraries.



.

Now, when I open "Kontakt 5", this is the libraries available in the library section:





If I instead open "Kontakt 5 16out" or "Kontakt 5 8out", all are available as per below screenshot:





I have no idea what the difference between the different versions of Kontakt are, or why they find different libraries. The original project I want to open is loaded with "Kontakt 5", so it cannot find the "missing" libraries. How can I go about this? It's all just so weird. 
I'm currently trying to redownload CineStrings as you said above, but since it concerns new libraries as well, I'm not sure that's the problem. 

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## rrichard63

I don't know the answers to the questions in your two most recent posts. We need help from @EvilDragon or someone else who has a more detailed knowledge than I have.


----------



## EvilDragon

All three K5 versions should be showing exactly the same libraries, as the library show/hide state is global (stored in registry/plist).

Can you verify the Kontakt version is the same between Kontakt 5, Kontakt 5 (8-out) and Kontakt 5 (16-out), by clicking the KONTAKT logo in top left?

Also, if you go to Options->Libraries, you will be able to see which libraries are hidden and reenable them, if available.


----------



## Boberg

EvilDragon said:


> All three K5 versions should be showing exactly the same libraries, as the library show/hide state is global (stored in registry/plist).
> 
> Can you verify the Kontakt version is the same between Kontakt 5, Kontakt 5 (8-out) and Kontakt 5 (16-out), by clicking the KONTAKT logo in top left?
> 
> Also, if you go to Options->Libraries, you will be able to see which libraries are hidden and reenable them, if available.



Hi!

Thank you for chiming in. You're onto something here.
Kontakt 5 is version 5.6.8 while Kontakt 5 (8-out) and Kontakt5 (16-out) is version 5.8.1. Does thi mean "Kontakt 5" just is an older version and shouldn't be used? Or can I update that one in some way?

Also, I checked in the Options->Libraries in Kontakt 5 version 5.6.8 and only the four libraries appearing in the picture above was to be found there as well.


----------



## EvilDragon

It means indeed something went wrong with updating Kontakt. Uninstall it completely then reinstall. Before reinstalling, manually search your filesystem for Kontakt 5.dll, Kontakt 5 (16-out).dll and Kontakt 5 (8-out).dll and if they are found, manually delete them.

Libraries that require newer version of Kontakt than 5.6.8 simply won't appear in the Libraries tab.


----------



## Boberg

Tried what you said, and at first it didn't work as windows search didn't identify the Kontakt 5.dll. After searching around through different folders manually, I finally found a Kontakt 5.dll laying around, for whatever reason. After having that one removed, and reinstalled again, it started working! 

Thank you very much for your assistance in this, @EvilDragon and @rrichard63. I appreciate it.


----------



## Peter Williams

The lack of a simple backward compatibility in products has bothered many of us for years. At best, it's a kind of unintended negligence. At worst, it's a sick form of planned obsolescence that is unethical. Equally bad is the tendency for so many to blame this problem on the stupidity of users. I'm really glad that this helpful forum exists to offer workarounds and solutions.


----------



## EvilDragon

Kontakt *is* backwards compatible (latest version can load older version files - that's what backwards compatibility means). It is not forwards compatible, and it really cannot be - how would an older version know about effects, KSP commands or features introduced in the future? It cannot. It's not planned obsolence, it's just how things are.


----------



## Peter Williams

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt *is* backwards compatible (latest version can load older version files - that's what backwards compatibility means). It is not forwards compatible, and it really cannot be - how would an older version know about effects, KSP commands or features introduced in the future? It cannot. It's not planned obsolence, it's just how things are.


Is that why we keep hearing about people having problems with their old projects and libraries loading? I think we can say it's mostly backward compatible, but there are some glitches. Nevertheless it is by far my favorite sample playback platform, as well as being very powerful and stable. Long may it reign.


----------



## rrichard63

Peter Williams said:


> Is that why we keep hearing about people having problems with their old projects and libraries loading? I think we can say it's mostly backward compatible, but there are some glitches.


As far as I know, all of these glitches are the result of resaving an NKI in the newer version. In that situation the older verison can no longer open it. Someone please correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## EvilDragon

That's correct.



Peter Williams said:


> I think we can say it's mostly backward compatible, but there are some glitches.



No, it's 100% backwards compatible, since even the old Kontakt 1 libraries still load in latest Kontakt. No glitches.


----------



## Peter Williams

EvilDragon said:


> That's correct.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's 100% backwards compatible, since even the old Kontakt 1 libraries still load in latest Kontakt. No glitches.


Good to hear. I feel better about moving to a more current version when the time comes. I'm on 5.8 now, so I'm still awaiting some significant new features before I move up.


----------



## ArthurNeeman

My tip: before you do any batch resave, archive all original nki files. Just to have a little "backward" compatibility


----------



## zvenx

What is odd too though, and maybe it is because he had an older stray on his machine is that the DAW is suppose to same the parameters of the plugins it used.
That is, my understanding is the following.

Say I created a project with Kontakt 4.

I then get Kontakt 6 and batch resave everything, surely I expect if I open Kontakt 4 and try to load a library into it, it will tell me the library is saved with a new version, however my old project with Kontakt 4 should still play fine even after I have installed Kontakt 6 and batch resaved everything. Of course I can't go to my old project and try to load something new into its Kontakt 4 instances, but it sure should play the old stuff already saved in DAW fine.

Else, none of us could open older projects if ever batch resave.

rsp


----------



## rrichard63

zvenx said:


> ... my old project with Kontakt 4 should still play fine even after I have installed Kontakt 6 and batch resaved everything ...


I'm pretty sure that, in each old project, you would have to replace each instance of Kontakt 4 with an instance of Kontakt 6. Opening Kontakt 4 embedded in an old project is no different from opening it in a new project. Someone please correct me if this is wrong.

See this:


ArthurNeeman said:


> My tip: before you do any batch resave, archive all original nki files. Just to have a little "backward" compatibility


----------



## Boberg

ArthurNeeman said:


> My tip: before you do any batch resave, archive all original nki files. Just to have a little "backward" compatibility



I suppose that's a good idea. 
However, what really are the benefits of batch resaving? All I've heard is faster loading times, but to be honest, I'm not very bothered by the current loading times I'm getting. They're fine and is not a problem for my workflow (expect Omnisphere, so if anyone knows how to speed that up, let me know!).


----------

